# Pic Of NOS Colson Tricycle



## Rear Facing Drop Out (Jan 10, 2011)

Hope these show up. $500 shipped. It is 100% NOS but does have a ding in the front fender, wear on the top of the fork. I took it out of the beat up box and put it lightly put it together.


----------



## ridingtoy (Jan 10, 2011)

This must be one of the NOS Colsons recently sold on ebay? Beautifully made little trikes! Wish my budget could afford one of these, however I have to stick with used models at a lesser cost.  Thanks for posting the pics!

Dave


----------

